# Wood River # 6



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the review, i had my eye on one of these for awhile now i think i would get the #5 if they have one or a #5-1/2 which i know they don't have but thanks for the info i would mabe change the blade to a hock or pinnacle.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review Jerry


----------



## jerryo (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Ike. I bought a hock iron for my Anant #4 and it worked as it was advertised thin transparent shavings. For what it"s worth, the iron on my #6 is thicker than the hock iron. Have you tryed the Pinical blades? Thanks, Jerry O


----------



## ACP (Aug 10, 2009)

I own this plane and love it. The woodrivers have not let me down.


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

I have the #3,#5 and block plane and now when my LJ bro and I need someting extra for a project we refer to the procedure as lets Wood River it.


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

There is definitely a difference between the Woodriver and Veritas/Clifton hand planes, but not worthy of the price difference, I have several of these Woodriver style planes - certainly the best value planes I have bought.

If you get a chance buy a spare blade for the plane (about $25) and grind a back bevel on it , this will cover all the difficult grain jobs you have (helps to reduce tear out) and save on regrinding you main blade all the time.


----------



## Drewskie (Jun 27, 2009)

ya, those planes are sweet!


----------

